# Kerry Katona, Oh don't get me started........



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

I have seldom taken to shouting at the TV but that pair of rent-a tits really gets me upset. she drives me absolutle f##king insane...... god I would love to see her go broke..............

But I suppose its just me????


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

She gets me going as well, but in a slightly different way :roll: :roll:

PS I am a happily married man


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

She's one of the reasons I don't shop at Iceland. 

Common, trumped-up, useless slapper.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> She gets me going as well, but in a slightly different way :roll: :roll:


 [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

She needs [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## ceedubya (Mar 10, 2005)

cracking set of tits tho


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ceedubya said:


> cracking set of tits tho


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Fair play to anyone who can make Â£2m that easily.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

ceedubya said:


> cracking set of tits tho


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hmm, no obvious talent but got more in the bank that all of us put together - fair play to her I reckon. More fool the people that keep paying her large sums of cash to do silly adverts etc.

Oh if I was only a girl - I could be so much richer than I am :twisted: (think Jordan or Jodie Marsh - but with less morals!)


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

It's a sign of just how much this country is turning into a shithole that she has more money than any of us, and she keeps getting paid to more and more adverts.

Your typical Chav probably has quite a lot in common with her, and likes her for that.

Get off my TV, you thick common bint.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> Get off my TV, you thick common bint.


If she does she's thick. If she doesn't she's getting some good advice.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

What adverts has she been on?

You're all obviously spending Too Much Time watching TT.........sorry, TV.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> What adverts has she been on?


Iceland

The 'funniest' one has to be the play on words related to chicken breasts :lol: :lol: :lol: (NOT!)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

This is useless without pics :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

davidg said:


> This is useless without pics :lol:


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

If only i could scan my old school photos with her on, they are much funnier too look at than watch these adverts!! :lol:

I grew up with Kerry, Primary School and High School, and other than her Chicken Breasts and her bank balance, she hasnt changed abit!!!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Certainly keeps her assets in front of her!! :roll:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)




----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

A fine pair of puppies. 5 minutes with her and they can drown me tomorrow......


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> She's one of the reasons I don't shop at Iceland.


I take it you go to Farmfoods instead then? :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ferrari-racing said:


> A fine pair of puppies. 5 minutes with her and they can drown me tomorrow......


5 mins with her and you would drown yourself :wink: :lol:


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ferrari-racing said:
> 
> 
> > A fine pair of puppies. 5 minutes with her and they can drown me tomorrow......
> ...


Suffocate perhaps....... but what a way to go !


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

5 minutes with her, and she will buy you an Audi S4 Cab, then after 4 months you would probably get a Z4, then just after 6 months its a Range Rover, well thats what happened To the last lad!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

EDZ26 said:


> 5 minutes with her, and she will buy you an Audi S4 Cab, then after 4 months you would probably get a Z4, then just after 6 months its a Range Rover, well thats what happened To the last lad!!! :lol: :lol:


Have you got her number?  I want it :twisted:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Filthy bitch - i'd bang her up the shitter if she'd let me, no questions asked!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

don't hold back Kev...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> don't hold back Kev...


I won't. If a girl will flaunt herself around that way, then vigorous anal intrusion is the only way to go!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > don't hold back Kev...
> ...


 :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I knew it - Vlastan & KMP are one and the same person!!

Have you ever seen them both in the same room at once?


----------



## ToonToon (Dec 7, 2005)

Who is she? just seems some kind of slapper from down south


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ToonToon said:


> Who is she? just seems some kind of slapper from down south


Why have you changed your name?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

ToonToon said:


> Who is she? just seems some kind of slapper from down south


I think she's from Warrington, and she was one of the original Atomic Kittens.

Since then, she married and then separated from one of the blokes in Westlife, won a previous series of "I'm a Celebrity", had some kids, had her tits inflated, got pissed a lot, and generally behaved like the common tart that she is.

That do yer?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> ToonToon said:
> 
> 
> > Who is she? just seems some kind of slapper from down south
> ...


So a slapper from up north :roll:


----------



## ToonToon (Dec 7, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > ToonToon said:
> ...


No as I said originally down south :wink:


----------



## ToonToon (Dec 7, 2005)

jampott said:


> ToonToon said:
> 
> 
> > Who is she? just seems some kind of slapper from down south
> ...


Hopefully its a temp thing ,changed my email address and got locked out :? Think I mis-spelt the email  .I've emailed Jae so hopefully I will be back to myself soon :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I read this thread at about 4am, went to bed and had some good dreams about Kerry, good shes got great boobs, shame she knows how to speak :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> I read this thread at about 4am, went to bed and had some good dreams about Kerry, good shes got great boobs, shame she knows how to speak :lol:


What a wanker... [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hmmm, she looks ok to me:


























Thought it best to include the "Page 3" style pic in link form, for those that are interested it's here:

http://photogallery.tiscali.it/reposito ... tona_1.jpg


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Comparing Guy's posted pictures and her current look I would say the "sell by date" is fast approaching.

I saw her mother on TV when Kerry was in the jungle and the only words I can think of is "ruff ruff" [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

ferrari-racing said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ferrari-racing said:
> ...





kmpowell said:


> Filthy bitch - i'd bang her up the shitter if she'd let me, no questions asked!


Nice one Kev, tell it how it really is. :lol: 

What a thread this is turning out to be  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ceedubya (Mar 10, 2005)

> kmpowell wrote:
> Filthy bitch - i'd bang her up the shitter if she'd let me, no questions asked


 :lol: gotta be the best phrase of the day :lol:


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Lovely remply Kev, just the sort of direct approach that would probably work with her I bet!!!!    something along the lines of "never mind your front monkeys love, just bend over that........."


----------

